# خانة



## Mejeed

كلمة "خانة" مستعملة في العربية الفصحى وفي العامية ، فهل هي عربية بالأصل؟ 
وإن لم تكن كذلك ففي أي زمن بدأ استعمالها عند العرب.
وما هو بديلها في الأصل العربي.


----------



## momai

لا،من الفارسية. على الأغلب مستخدمة من أيام العباسيين. في رأي لا يمكن استبدالها في كل المواضع لكن ان أصريت فيوجد حيز أو زاوية


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا جزيلا للإجابة ، ولكن أظن أن "حيز" و "زاوية" لا يغنيان عن المعنى الذي تحمله كلمة "خانة"


----------



## momai

العفو. كما قلت لك الكلمات الفارسية صعبة الاستبدال في العربية بالعادة. هل بمكنك أن تفكر في بديل ل برنامج، طازج، نموذج مثلا. الأمر لا يصلح ببساطة. أنا أفهم تحت خانة حيز مكاني معين فمثلا بالجداول يمكنك أن تستعيض بها بكلمة حقل والتي هي أيضا ترجمة حرفية من الانكليزية ومن ثم يوجد استخدامات اخرى في سياقات مختلفة.
مثل كراخانة والذي هو بيت الدعارة أو الخان بشكل عام والذي هو النزل...


----------



## Mahaodeh

وجدت بعض المعلومات التي قد تكون لطيفة، ولكنها غير مؤكدة إلا أنني ظننت أنك قد ترغب في معرفتها:

وجدت هذه الصفحة. الغريب أن الصفحة تقول أن أصل كلمة خان غير واضح وقد يكون الفعل "خام يخوم" العربي الذي جاءت منه كلمة خيمة

وقد قرأت في مكان آخر أن خان الفارسية بمعنى بيت أو محل قد يكون أصلها ساميّ، ربما أخذت من اللغات السامية القديمة في العراق كالأكدية وكان الدكان عندهم اسمه حان بالحاء لا بالخاء، ويعادله في السريانية والعربية كلمة حانوت.

أنا لا أقول أن أيا مما سبق صحيح، ما نعرفه بالتأكيد هو أن خانة العربية مأخوذة من الفارسية، وخانة الفارسية ظهرت لأول مرة على شكل خان في ما يُسمى اليوم بالبهلوية وهي لغة الدولة الساسانية (أي الفرس بين القرنين الثالث والسابع الميلادي) وليس لها أثر في اللغات الفارسية التي تسبقها ولا يبدو أن لها علاقة بالجذور الفارسية الأخرى، هذا هو ما وجد عليه دليل - كل ما قيل أعلاه عن أصل الكلمة من قبيل التخمين الذي لا تتوفر عليه أدلة كافية وإنما هو محاولة من العلماء لتفسير ظهور الكلمة فجأة هكذا


----------



## Mejeed

أحسنتم وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## Mejeed

خطر في ذهني أن كلمة "موضع" هي بديل مناسب من اللغة العربية عن كلمة "خانة" ، أو لعل كلمة "خانة" دخلت إلى اللغة العربية واستعملت بدلا عنها ، مع الإلتفات إلى أن كلمة "موضع" أوسع استعمالا.


----------

